# Kt sp destruction



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

A very sad news indeed to all crypts lover here, the natural habitat of Kota tinggit sp was completely vanished due to oil palm replanting.

More info and photo here,
http://natureye.com/journeys/farewell-kt-sp.html


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Very sad news...


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

For an OIL palm plantation. Same as the gulf. Oil. Oil oil oil. I wonder how many species will go extinct because of oil?

This is unbelievably sad.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

rs79 said:


> For an OIL palm plantation. Same as the gulf. Oil. Oil oil oil. I wonder how many species will go extinct because of oil?
> 
> This is unbelievably sad.


Yes, really really sad but all is not lost, we hope to find a river full with cultivated KT sp soon.


----------



## Zezmo (Nov 2, 2005)

That is some unfortunate news for sure. I sure am glad I got this, and that mutated Nurii. It seems both are gone from the wild.

Not just in your area, but these palm oil plantations are destrying rainforest at an alarming rate.

http://www.cspinet.org/palm/PalmOilReport.pdf

After the 20 year replanting is "done", do you plant on finding some suitable spots and re-introducing these species to this area?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/71890-cryptocoryne-sp-kota-tinggi.html


----------

